# Ganged und Unganged



## alkirk (16. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

und zwar hab ich folgendes auf dem Herzen. Ich hab zwei Module im PC verbaut, und im ungagde Modus laufen die schneller als im ganged. Woher kommt das?

Stell ich es auf ungaged laufen sie mit 64bit und im ganged mit 128 ist ja klar. Aber wieso sind die dann langsamer? 

Hab beides mit Everest ausprobert. Unganged ist immer schneller, bis zu 1000Mbit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2008)

Ganged -> beide zusammen, 128bit
Unganged -> beide einzeln, je 64bit

Was mehr Performance bringt, hängt von der Anwendung ab, je mehr die einzelnen Kerne auch ausgenutzt werden, desto mehr bringt der Unganged Modus, generell schneller ist er aber leider nicht 

Und die Werte von den Theoretischen Benchmarks kannst dir den Hintern abputzen und durchs Klo spülen, die sind in der Praxis rein garnix wert...


----------



## alkirk (16. September 2008)

Jup schon klar, hat mich nur gewundert. Meine der Unterschied ist doch schon nicht ganz ohne. Vom Prinzp her sollten je eigentlich 128Bit schneller sein als 64


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2008)

Nee, ganz und garnicht!
2x 64 bit muss eigentlich schneller sein, da ja beide Kanäle unabhängig voneinander arbeiten können...
128bit ist hier im Nachteil, da nur ein Gerät drauf zugreifen kann.
Ist bei Grafikkarten ja auch nicht anders, hier arbeitet man seit Jahren mit mehreren unabhängigen Speicherkanälen, ein RV770 müsste dementsprchend nicht 1x256bit sondern 4x 64bit haben...


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2009)

sry fürs ausgraben, aber hab auch grad danach gegooglet und das hier dazu gefunden: Bild ?Ganged? vs ?Unganged? (8/24) - ComputerBase

zusammen mit dem hier bin ich nun glaube im bilde *g*


----------

